# Cache/Rich pronghorn unit



## OsitoWolf (Mar 20, 2015)

I drew a cache/Rich buck pronghorn tag at the expo this year. I have never hunted pronghorn. I am planing a scouting trip in about two weeks. I want to take my 4 year old with me. She loves to go scouting and seeing animal when I have gone in the past. I would really like to be able to show here some pronghorn. 

Is there any area's that you cant go wrong in finding them, even if it is private property? 

I don't want to get skunked scouting with here tagging along.

Any info is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

anywhere around Randolph will get you into goats. You will only need to make it back into the state from Wyoming to start seeing them.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

I've hunted this unit for a lot of years. In fact, the Antelope in my picture is from that unit. I feel like the hunting has gotten harder over the past few years, but you should have no problem finding bucks. Head up towards otter creek area. You can usually find some around there. PM me if you would like any specific areas.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Like Sid said, the hunting has got harder. They are still there, just more spread out from what they had been a few years ago, don't be afraid to look a little higher, in more unconventional areas. I was finding goats in timber at over 8000' last year. They won't be that high right now, but by fall you may find them any where. 

All good info on where to go in the previous posts.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Depending on if I draw this year or not I will spill the beans on a large herd of close to 100 animals that I doubt anyone has ever taken 1 animal out of since they don't exactly inhabit pronghorn habitat. I myself was shocked to discover so many speed goats in such a thick area with pine trees abound. First time I figured it was a fluke and they were just moving through, but year after year they just keep increasing in numbers.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Nambaster said:


> Depending on if I draw this year or not I will spill the beans on a large herd of close to 100 animals that I doubt anyone has ever taken 1 animal out of since they don't exactly inhabit pronghorn habitat. I myself was shocked to discover so many speed goats in such a thick area with pine trees abound. First time I figured it was a fluke and they were just moving through, but year after year they just keep increasing in numbers.


They have been doing this in several places across the West, for several years now. Another notable example of this is Island Park ID.

They are showing up more and more in Cache, Weber, and Morgan county as well. I watched several in a mixed herd of migrating elk and deer last spring. Haven't seen that since the early 1990s..........


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

It makes for a pretty good day in the Cache unit when you see moose, elk,deer, and pronghorn all in the same day.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

There's a plateau near pole canyon that is an excellent glassing spot. 

Bring a varmint gun, there are some yotes out there.


----------



## OsitoWolf (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks for all the info. I will see if I can get any good pictures and post them.

THanks


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Had the doe tag up there a couple of years ago. Was a super fun hunt. I think we saw more buck than does to be honest with you. You shouldn't have issues finding animals. That is a fun area and should be a fun hunt. We spent most of our time driving back roads west of Randolph lots of roads just have your eyes peeled.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Nambaster said:


> Depending on if I draw this year or not I will spill the beans on a large herd of close to 100 animals that I doubt anyone has ever taken 1 animal out of since they don't exactly inhabit pronghorn habitat. I myself was shocked to discover so many speed goats in such a thick area with pine trees abound. First time I figured it was a fluke and they were just moving through, but year after year they just keep increasing in numbers.


hence why there ended up a speed goat at hardware ranch...


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

I had a doe tag this last fall for that area. Never had a shot, and saw very few animals, a total of 6. Though if I'd had a buck permit, I would have had that shot. They are where you find them, obviously, but I won't hunt that again until something changes. I even had a guy from Randolph take me out to all the places he'd seen them in the past, and we saw one small buck. He was amazed at what we didn't see. Too many tags given out over the last few years have thinned the herd overall to well below carrying capacity. But, I guess that's what the farmers and ranchers up there want. This guy who says he knows where a good herd of 100 is, see if you can talk him into telling you or showing you where. If not, you'll be very hard pressed to get one. Not saying you won't, just that you'll have to spend a lot of time. Maybe more than one of those little critters is worth. But if you are successful in finding a trophy (over 12" from base to tip measuring from the side and not over the pan) then I guess it'll be worth it to you. I'd be interested in knowing how you do.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

I think dunn Gary is exactly right I have hunted that area for over 30 years and there is a huge decrease in numbers due to way too many doe tags and land owner permits this area has gone from one of the best ones to close to the worst in just a few years you may find some but the unit is way down from what is was I know quite a few that had tag soup even for a doe last year good luck.


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

tallbuck said:


> hence why there ended up a speed goat at hardware ranch...


There is a lone doe antelope that has been running with a herd of deer down near where Rock Creek crosses the highway West of the lower Hardware meadow this winter. Have seen them a few times. We have seen them together out in the meadow on the South side of the road as well as up Rock Creek a ways. Pretty strange!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

See.... not your typical pronghorn habitat....


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Back in 2008 when I drew the tag the Cache/Rich county line was the western boundary for the hunt. Too bad, there was a helluva buck that used to hang out in the Hells Hollow area on the Cache side that was just off limits. The antelope around Randolph are fairly visible and as a result most of the bigger bucks get targeted. Like others, I have an inkling that some of the best bucks on the unit are going to be found at higher elevations in nontraditional hang outs.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

The numbers may have dropped some, but mostly its dispersal. You use to find them all bunched up down around the ag stuff, near Randolph and Woodruff, but they started to disperse all over the place. Mountain goats did this in 2008 all over the West, as have antelope. Antelope did this in the early '90s as well. We saw all the same things in the '90s, mass diffusion, and antelope running around with deer and elk.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

bigdaddyx4 said:


> There is a lone doe antelope that has been running with a herd of deer down near where Rock Creek crosses the highway West of the lower Hardware meadow this winter. Have seen them a few times. We have seen them together out in the meadow on the South side of the road as well as up Rock Creek a ways. Pretty strange!


 I watched deer, elk, and moose frequent that section of road last spring. There is a large accumulation of magnesium chloride on the side of the road there, that they utilize. Its one of the only places I've seen elk utilize a magnesium lick, which is also strange.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## OsitoWolf (Mar 20, 2015)

*Photos*

Here is some pictures of a buck I saw last weekend. I am a little disappointed I have only see 4 bucks and only able to get pictures of this one. He had 5 does with him. The others where by them self's. Sorry the pictures are blurry bit is the best I got.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Look to higher elevations. When you start seeing mule deer, you will be in the right place. I will be heading over to some spots over the next week I'll let you know what I see, and where.


----------



## djepp (Feb 7, 2012)

*Spill the beans please.*



Nambaster said:


> Depending on if I draw this year or not I will spill the beans on a large herd of close to 100 animals that I doubt anyone has ever taken 1 animal out of since they don't exactly inhabit pronghorn habitat. I myself was shocked to discover so many speed goats in such a thick area with pine trees abound. First time I figured it was a fluke and they were just moving through, but year after year they just keep increasing in numbers.


The hunting is difficult this year. I am finding much less antelope than in past years. The bucks are isolated and very skittish. I could use that tip regarding the 100 plus antelope. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I think that like others have said, the numbers of pronghorn on this unit are really heavily dependent on them coming over from Wyoming. I know this unit fairly well, I've been hunting it for about 5 years-I shot a doe on this unit in 2011, a buck in 2013, and I just filled a Deseret doe tag last week. I also got a doe on Wyoming unit 99, just over the border, in 2012. They are there, but like the other guys have said they are changing their habits in response to pressure. Also keep in mind that they are rutting right now which changes their behavior too. On Deseret last week we spotted several bucks either solo or in small groups before we saw any does, and they were in a group with a single herd buck. It seems like the herd bucks are getting their does together so they may be in smaller isolated groups. Not sure if any of what I just said is useful to you, but good luck! Have you spent any time at all on the north end of the unit, east of Bear Lake?


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I sent you a pm


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

OsitoWolf said:


> Here is some pictures of a buck I saw last weekend. I am a little disappointed I have only see 4 bucks and only able to get pictures of this one. He had 5 does with him. The others where by them self's. Sorry the pictures are blurry bit is the best I got.


 It only takes one!


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Got my brother a nice buck on the opener out there. Got into a few herds of bucks including one giant buck that we couldn't quite seal the deal on. Let me know if anyone needs some help on areas.


----------

